
Is blockchain technology safe to develop decentralized finance system? - silvnat
&quot;As developers begin to understand how to harness the power of Blockchain technology as it relates to decentralized finance, they will be able to enhance the transparency, efficiency, and accessibility of over-the-counter financial transactions even further.&quot;
 Is this true that DeFi can be achieved through blockchain technology?
======
tracy_030
As this type of technology becomes more advanced and widely adopted, it has
the ability to promote global financial diversity that ultimately allows
everybody to profit. In this sense, therefore, DeFi is essential in creating a
truly autonomous financial economy in which everybody has the same opportunity
to unlock the value of their assets and invest accordingly. Currently, there
are companies like Nuts, which provides an accessible, distributed ledger that
secures non-standardized trading and provides the transparency needed to
safeguard every transaction.

------
verdverm
Yes possible, realistic not so sure, there are few things to consider:

1\. permissionless vs permissioned implentations

2\. the blockchain being safe vs all the other software and processes that go
into a full system being safe.

3\. End user experience and expectations, game theory, economics, competing
with existing institutions

